# What Nikon software to convert NEF files to JPG?



## Iron Flatline

Hi. 

A friend is in town who shoots Nikon, and has no money for Photoshop, nor skills for Bibble, etc. What Nikon software should I install on her PC to convert her NEFs to JPGs? She didn't bring her CD that came with her D50.

Is it Nikon Capture?


----------



## xfloggingkylex

if all you are doing is converting FastStone Image Viewer is by far my favorite program.

Lots of simple adjustments, tons of file type supports and batch converting/renaming make it a great choice. The price tag doesnt hurt either (free)

http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm


----------



## harkain

Yes, it is Nikon Capture.  It seems like you get the best color using Nikon's software (for Nikon RAWs) though I haven't tested Nikon Capture NX yet.  For some simple adjustments and conversions, Nikon Capture is great.  I use Photoshop and Capture One for volume conversions and edits.

Faststone might be fine. I would just do a few side-by-side test conversions since every RAW converter is slightly different.  I find the color isn't as good in Adobe Camera Raw as in Capture One, though it is best in Nikon Capture.


----------



## Hair Bear

Time over money = buy Photoshop

That Nikon software is just way to lardy to be used daily. I used it on my first two sets of shots and it is sooooo slow

PS is easy and has all the controls I need

Quicker work flow = more photography


----------



## Garbz

I recomend Nikon Capture but only if you have a beast of a computer. I established that 512mb of ram is simply not enough to work with RAW files in capture NX. Fortunately my computer blew up yesterday. I'll report back if it still chunks on my new one.


----------



## Hair Bear

I'm running a gig of ram on a dual processor Mac that shoves large files around no probs in PS - Capture NX is a bloated and slow program IMO


----------



## Phranquey

Herb said:


> This is good quality software to konvert from .NEF to .JPG!
> Easy to use - drag and drop. You can align output-size and quality.
> 
> PhotoSlim - Home


 
Dude, do you realize that this thread is 3 1/2 years old, and Iron hasn't been on here since March???


----------



## KmH

Dude/ Did you report it 

 as possible spam?

I did.


----------

